# Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. November 2011)

*Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt? gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?


----------



## Citynomad (24. November 2011)

*Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Ich werde es dieses Jahr wohl nicht mal mehr versuchen, sollte was interessantes dabei sein. Hat eh keinen Sinn, da Amazons Server dieses Jahr wohl kaum besser mit dem Ansturm umgehen können werden.


----------



## DocVersillia (24. November 2011)

*Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Das geht doch eh wieder in die Buxe.... eine handvoll Leute wird etwas bekommen, 99,8% werden aber in die Röhre gucken...


----------



## PixelSign (24. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

ja super, da schmeißen wieder die meisten ihre automatisierte klicksoftware an und ein paar von denen bekommen die zusage. darüber hab ich letztes jahr schon geschmunzelt und werde es dieses jahr wieder tun. aber die negativen produktbewertungen lass ich mir auf jeden fall rein 

btw: apple bietet morgen online sowie in den lokalen stores rabatte an. da kann man sich zeit nehmen


----------



## Vhailor (24. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Pff, ich pfeife drauf. Sollen die ihre tollen Sonderangebote behalten!! Lieber etwas mehr und dafür in ruhe. Das letztes mal war nicht mehr als ein schlechter Witz!!


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Jetzt erklär mir einer, warum es dieses mal anders laufen sollte wie letztes mal?
Nur, weil statt in einer Aktion in 10 aufeinanderfolgenden Aktionen verteilt über 3 Tage wieder die Klickbots innerhalb der ersten 3 Sekunden alles eingesackt haben?
Son Blödsinn.


----------



## Apfelringo (24. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Ich besorg mir schonmal nen klickbot, muss ja fair bleiben.


----------



## Cola_Colin (24. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Verstehe nicht, wieso Leute sich darüber aufregen, eben nichts abzubekommen bei solchen Aktionen. Ist doch klar, dass die Nachfrage bei sowas riesig ist. Sich darüber aufzuregen ist lächerlich.

Ich werde mal reinschauen, vielleicht gewinne ich ja was 
Und wenn nicht, dann eben nicht...


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*



Apfelringo schrieb:


> Ich besorg mir schonmal nen klickbot, muss ja fair bleiben.


 
Ich müsst mich dann aber noch innen Internetcafe setzen... selbst wenn mein Klickbot der erste wäre der zuschlägt hatter bei meiner Verbindung daheim keine Chance zu gewinnen


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (24. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Blah Blah Blah.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich auch was erwischt warum soll das dieses Jahr anders sein?
War zwar leztes jahr gefühlt nur 10 Artikel pro Angebot da aber lieber diese kleine Chance als KEIN Angebot.


----------



## Rakyr (24. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Hat eigentlich irgendwer von denen die sich hier aufregen, die amazon.co.uk Black Friday Aktion verfolgt die noch bis morgen läuft? Alle 15 Minuten gibts 3-4 neue Angebote deren Preise 2 Stunden lang gültig sind oder bis sie ausverkauft sind. Es gibt Wartelisten usw und wenn es bei amazon.de nur halbwegs so läuft wie bei co.uk wird fast jeder der was haben will etwas bekommen.


----------



## FX_GTX (24. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Hoffendlich gibt es gute DVD's im Angebot.


----------



## hempsmoker (24. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Da hoffe ich doch eher auf Blurays


----------



## PunkPuster (24. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Ich hab da mit meinem Inet eh keine Chance was zu bekommen, bis der Klick zum Server übertragen wird haben manche schon 10 Artikel bestellt...
Das ist eine Aktion bei der diejenigen im nicht ausgebauten Gebiet keine Chance haben
zumindest bei den begehrten Dingen....


----------



## mannefix (24. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

ja Chance geben.


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Weiss gar nicht warum ihr euch aufregt. Freut euch doch über das Angebot und die Chance. Ist klar das 1 Mrd. Menschen das wollen, wenns was Geschenkt gibt sind immer alle da


----------



## Gamefruit93 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück.
Hoffe eher auf Smartphones/Elektronik.


----------



## plaGGy (25. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Wollte mir was kaufen beim letzten mal und naja, 1 Sekunde nach Start der Aktion, laut Funkuhr, war es schon ausverkauft 

Wie wärs mal mit 3 Capchas nachem Kauf, damit auch Menschen eine Chance haben 


Werde es bei guten Angeboten aber wohl abends doch mal verfolgen. 16k sei dank, das vll 1 Billig-Angebot bei mir landen könnten.


----------



## INU.ID (25. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Ich denke auch, bei vermutlich 1.000.000.000 Interessenten wird es eh wieder wie letztes Jahr laufen. Mit dem Unterschied das 99,9% der Interessenten dieses Jahr an 3 Tagen frustriert sein dürfen. ^^


----------



## Pal_Calimero (25. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Gilt das nur für Hardware bzw. Technik oder auch für Bücher, Kalender etc`?... das sind Sachen die ich dringende brauche


----------



## Billy.Mc John (25. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Klickbot und 100k Leitung


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Die meiste Zeit genau in der Zeit wo ich arbeite und oder Unterwegs bin ^^ Also ist es schon im Vorfeld klar das ich da nicht mitmachen brauche. Zumal, PS3 will ich nicht und Windows 7 habe ich schon längst und Office 2010 tue ich mir nicht an. Beamer brauche ich genau so wenig, ...


----------



## Iceananas (25. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*



Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Klickbot und 100k Leitung


 
Genau Leute wie dich versauen den Sinn dieser Veranstaltung  kannst aber noch so tolle Bots haben, bei dem Andrang ist der Spaß ein einziges Glücksspiel. Es gibbet aber noch Menschen mit besserer Voraussetzung, z.B. die die an einem wissenschaftlichen Netzwerk hängen und damit näher an andere Server sitzen als du, nämlich ohne Umweg über die ISP 

Die Idee mit dem Captcha ist aber mal gar nicht so übel, Bots zu sabotieren  aber ich will dann nicht wissen wie viele kiddies sich aufregen dass Sie ihre PS3 nicht bekommen


----------



## exa (25. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

jo, das mit den Captchas fänd ich auch echt lustig^^

wie gesagt, wenn Amazon nicht massiv die Bestände aufstockt, ist das genauso witzlos wie letztes Jahr...

Und das wird Amazon nicht machen, denn wenn der Warenbestand sagen wir mal für ne halbe Stunde langt, wäre der Verlust vieeel zu groß...

vllt schau ich mal in unserem Kommunikationslabor an der Uni rein, die haben ne echt schicke Anbindung^^


----------



## Amigo (25. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Das wird wieder lustige Komentare hier und da geben... 
Mal gespannt was die so anbieten! Mitmachen werde ich nicht...


----------



## RapToX (25. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

mal gucken, ob ich diesmal auch wieder dreifach glück habe


----------



## Gamefruit93 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Ich werd aufjedenfall die Seite ab 0:00 Uhr im Dauerreload haben und am Zweitrechner die Angebote klicken. 
Mein Smartphone kommt auch noch ins Spiel.


----------



## B3RG1 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Naja, bin da eig die ganze Zeit in der Schule, da isses mit dem Smartphone witzlos -.-


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Also im Anbetracht mancher Kommentaren  frage ich mich was in solch einem Menschen vorgeht die eine Horde von Technik aufwarten nur um ein paar Schnäppchen zu ergattern 

Das wäre doch das selbe, ich lease mir ein Formel 1 Wagen, warum nicht gleich kaufen? ... Kaufe mir ein Formel 1 Wagen nur damit ich ja schnell genug und als einer der ersten zur Happy Hour im McDonalds Drive in bin wo ich ein Bürger für 0,50€, Cheesebürger für 0,50€, ... bekomme 

Und für Leute die es immer noch nicht gerallt haben:


Spoiler



Wenn ich so die Kohle locker habe um bei einer Schnäppchenjagd so mit unlauterem Mitteln mir Vorteile zu verschaffen dann pfeif ich doch auf die Schnäppchen einen Riesenhaufen und kaufe mir den Mist gleich für den Normalpreis direkt im Laden vor Ort wo es nochmals etwas teurer sein könnte aber ich habe es sofort. 

*AUßER* ich bin so ein kapitalistische Drecks... das ich mein kleines zerstörtes Ego damit stütze billig mit unlauteren Mitteln Ware spottbillig einzukaufen und als private Person (ohne Steuerlichen und Finanzamt technische Scherereien) teuer zu Verkaufen - So wie Sie es nun z.Zt. mit den gebrauchten Festplatten machen


----------



## cuthbert (26. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Wieso macht Amazon nicht einfach so was wie Alternate mit zack-zack.com. Gäbe es täglich ein paar Angebote würde sich das verteilen. Aber vllt ist das auch eher ein Stress- und Belastungstest ihrer Server^^.

Ich fänds lustig, wenn gerade, wenns anfängt, Anonymous auf die Idee kommen, ne DoS-Offensive zu starten.


----------



## BigBubby (26. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Genau Leute wie dich versauen den Sinn dieser Veranstaltung  kannst aber noch so tolle Bots haben, bei dem Andrang ist der Spaß ein einziges Glücksspiel. Es gibbet aber noch Menschen mit besserer Voraussetzung, z.B. die die an einem wissenschaftlichen Netzwerk hängen und damit näher an andere Server sitzen als du, nämlich ohne Umweg über die ISP
> 
> Die Idee mit dem Captcha ist aber mal gar nicht so übel, Bots zu sabotieren  aber ich will dann nicht wissen wie viele kiddies sich aufregen dass Sie ihre PS3 nicht bekommen


 Captcha sind keine Probleme für Bots. Da gibts nur sehr wenige, die noch wirklich funktionieren.

Aber du bringst mich da auf eine Idee. Forschungsnetz, check. 100mbit,check. Bot, to do.


----------



## Liza (27. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Na toll dann zieht sich das ganze Spiel doch noch länger hin und man ärgert sich gleich 3 Tage anstatt nur einen
Einmal CyperMonday und nie wieder.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Ich seh das Ganze positiv. 
Den Artikel, den ich letztes Jahr nicht bekommen habe, bräuchte ich jetzt gar nicht mehr, also danke Amazon.


----------



## Th3 GhOst (27. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Also ich fands nicht so schlecht.
Habe ne uhr bekommen die ich mir ohne den Cybermonday nicht si schnell geholt hätte ^^
Hab da glaub ich 50€ gespart was nicht schlecht war.
Leider hab ich nur die bekommen und die Alien Blu-Ray Boy leider nicht =(
Ich bin aufjedenfall morgen wieder dabei ma schaun was man so abgreifen kann ;P

gruß


----------



## DerBratmaxe (28. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

3 Sachen die ich mir kaufen wollte bekommen , sind genug Artikel für (fast) alle da *g


----------



## Gamefruit93 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Läuft nicht schlecht.
Fast alles was ich interessant war war noch da. 
Diesesmal scheint es echt besser zu sein.


----------



## The_Checker (28. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Angenommen ich hole mir was um 10:00 um 12:00 und um 17:00 Uhr, fassen die bei Amazon die Bestellungen dann zusammen oder hab ich dann drei Bestellungen und muss folglich auch drei Rechnungen bezahlen?


----------



## Rakyr (28. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*



Rakyr schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich irgendwer von denen die sich hier aufregen, die amazon.co.uk Black Friday Aktion verfolgt die noch bis morgen läuft? Alle 15 Minuten gibts 3-4 neue Angebote deren Preise 2 Stunden lang gültig sind oder bis sie ausverkauft sind. Es gibt Wartelisten usw und wenn es bei amazon.de nur halbwegs so läuft wie bei co.uk wird fast jeder der was haben will etwas bekommen.


 
*hust* Wie ich gesagt habe


----------



## Gamefruit93 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*



The_Checker schrieb:


> Angenommen ich hole mir was um 10:00 um 12:00 und um 17:00 Uhr, fassen die bei Amazon die Bestellungen dann zusammen oder hab ich dann drei Bestellungen und muss folglich auch drei Rechnungen bezahlen?


 
Ich tippe mal auf 3 Rechnungen, da du innerhalb 15 Min dein Angebot wahrnehmen musst.


----------



## sjr (28. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Die Angebote des letzten Jahres waren erheblich attraktiver.
Zum einen war bisher kaum etwas dabei das in mein doch recht breites Suchraster für Weihnachtsgeschenke passte, und bei den ein zwei interessanten Produkten war der tatsächliche Preis nicht wirklich so tief wie erhofft.

Bisher finde ich die letztjährige Aktion besser bei der ich unter anderem Office 2010, zwei BluRay sowie ein Spiel zu wirklich günstigen Preisen erwarb.
Vor allem waren die Angebote 2010 WIMRE alle versandkostenfrei.


----------



## DaywalkerEH (28. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Hab erst ein mal zugeschlagen.
Brauchte eh wieder Reinigungskartuschen für meinen Rasierer


----------



## The_Checker (28. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*



sjr schrieb:


> Die Angebote des letzten Jahres waren erheblich attraktiver.
> Zum einen war bisher kaum etwas dabei das in mein doch recht breites Suchraster für Weihnachtsgeschenke passte, und bei den ein zwei interessanten Produkten war der tatsächliche Preis nicht wirklich so tief wie erhofft.
> 
> Bisher finde ich die letztjährige Aktion besser bei der ich unter anderem Office 2010, zwei BluRay sowie ein Spiel zu wirklich günstigen Preisen erwarb.
> Vor allem waren die Angebote 2010 WIMRE alle versandkostenfrei.



Es gibt ja noch zwei weitere Tage. Amazon wird sein Pulver wohl nicht schon am ersten Tag verschießen. Ich denke/hoffe darauf, dass noch ein paar tolle Schnäppchen kommen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Vor allem Schnäppchen wo ich nicht schon im Bruchteil einer Sekunde sagen muss "brauch ich nicht"


----------



## needit (28. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

nette idee, leider viele schnäppchen dabei, die mich nicht interessieren. Was mich wundert: sims 3 kostet immer noch 40 euro????ß


----------



## joel3214 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Na toll ab heute wieder in die in die Uni 
kann ich ja gar nicht wirklich verfolgen und übers Handy kaufe ich nicht ein  hoffentlich verpasse ich nichts gutes xD


----------



## Pal_Calimero (28. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Nichts besonderes dabei Naja vllt. nen Damenrasierer


----------



## type_o (28. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*



Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> Nichts besonderes dabei wie wahr
> Damen haben doch Ihren Rasierer schon.
> MfG type_o


----------



## Juicebag (28. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Richtig gut. Hab ne ganze Menge Schnäppchen gemacht. Hat sich wirklich sehr gelohnt. Freu mich schon auf morgen.


----------



## Verox (28. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

nix dabei was interessant wäre. vermeintliche schnäppchen wie der beamer werden den käufer keine große freude bringen. im prinzip sinds ja doch alte geräte. und DVDs anstatt für 30 € neu nun für 20 und als Schnäpchen zu verkaufen ist wohl auch ziemilch hirnrissig. In einem Jahr landet das Zeug eh in der 5 € CD-Pyramide ......... WAYNE ?!!!!


----------



## Abaloca (28. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Batman Arkham City Steelbook Edition für 25€...ich freu mich wie wild auf das spiel


----------



## Axel_Foly (28. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

hab mir BF3 und meine Freundin hat sich das Glätteisen geholt. das schöne ist, dass man sich wenn man nach Österreich bestellt erspart man sich die 5€ Strafversand  dann ist es ein richtiges schnäppchen


----------



## potzblitz (28. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Uncharted 3 und Batman für die PS3 geordert ohne Probleme. Nicht so wie letztes Jahr...innerhalb von Sekunden Ausverkauft


----------



## KlingelLingelLing (28. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Hab 2 Sachen gekauft 1. die in Ear Kopfhörer für 125 und noch die Tagfahrlichter für 25 

also ich finds super


----------



## Leopardgecko (28. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Bei mir geht nicht mal die Startseite von amazon auf, so überlastet ist das Ganze.
Da kann ich mir Witcher 2 wohl von der Backe putzen...


----------



## Spyware (28. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Bei mir geht nicht mal die Startseite von amazon auf, so überlastet ist das Ganze.
> Da kann ich mir Witcher 2 wohl von der Backe putzen...


 
Also bei mir rennt es schon den ganzen Tag problemlos...nur Anfangs gab es Verzögerungen 
Und Witcher 2 gab es vor paar Stunden und dafür ist es schon zu spät,  allerdings waren noch etliche Verfügbar, wenn du rechtzeitig nachgesehen  hättest!


----------



## manni1 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Ich hab mir auch die Inears gekauft, meinst du die sind wirklich so gut? Ich hab noch die Sony Mdr ex 90, die sind schon nicht schlecht und die beyerdynamic dt880 600ohm hab ich auch noch, also eigentlich kein bedarf aber bei dem preis musste ich einfach zu schlagen.. Kann man eigentlich zurückschicken, wenns einem doch nicht gefällt? Wie war eigentlich die XBOX 360 in gears of war edition? Preislich ok, wenn man noch keine xbox hat oder?


----------



## Abaloca (28. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

denke schon das die xbox ein gutes angebot war...wenn man ne arcade holen würd(falls es die noch gibt ) müsste man noch mindestens 30 für controller und 30fürs spiel zahlen...ohne 320gb festplatte....für 220€ aufjedenfall ein guter preis ..meine meinung


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Also ich hatte auf 15€ für battlefield 3 gehofft und hab´s aus dem Einkaufskorb gekickt , als ich den Preis ( 33€ , ohne Zuschläge ) gesehen habe.

War aber eher n Testversuch, ob man Battlefield 3 zum Grafikdemo-Preis kriegt. 

Wollt´s mir jetzt nicht unbedingt kaufen. Für 15€ hätt´ ich´s mir mal angeschaut.

Fazit : Für Leute die es unbedingt haben wollten , wär´s n kleineres Schnäppchen gewesen. Also ok.


----------



## St3ps (29. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Bei mir geht nicht mal die Startseite von amazon auf, so überlastet ist das Ganze.
> Da kann ich mir Witcher 2 wohl von der Backe putzen...


 
Ich hatte the Witcher 2 deutlich später noch bekommen. Entweder hatten es schon "alle" oder es war kein Brüller - es war jetzt günstiger als ggü. Steam, aber ggü. dem Steam-Preis auch kein Wahnsinnspreis. Für mich reichte es aber zum zuschlagen.



manni schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch die Inears gekauft, meinst du die sind wirklich so gut? Ich hab noch die Sony Mdr ex 90, die sind schon nicht schlecht und die beyerdynamic dt880 600ohm hab ich auch noch, also eigentlich kein bedarf aber bei dem preis musste ich einfach zu schlagen.. Kann man eigentlich zurückschicken, wenns einem doch nicht gefällt?


 
Wieso nicht? Bei unter 40,- Euro aber auf eigene Kosten. Ist ja nix anderes wie eine normale Bestellung, nur günstiger. Maßanfertigungen sind ja was anderes.


----------



## NCphalon (29. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Skyrim hat sich gelohnt^^


----------



## Abaloca (29. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

ich hoffe das morgen die PS3 noch kommt ...bis jetzt fand ich den Cybermonday mehr als gelungen...im vergleich zum letzen Jahr!


----------



## cuthbert (29. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Skyrim hat sich gelohnt^^


 Was hats denn gekostet?

EDIT: hat sich erledigt, sehs gerad 28€, jo kein schlechtes Angebot.


----------



## M4st3r0fCh40s (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Ja bei Skyrim konnte ich auch nicht widerstehen  für den Preis


----------



## xantoo (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Amazon.de wiederholt Cyber Monday: Drei Tage Schnäppchen - Hat man aus den Fehlern gelernt?*

Da sind heute ganz viele "Angebote" dabei, die letzen Cyber-MonDieMit nicht ausverkauft wurden. Sehr schade/arm! So Schnäppchen wie Skyrim oder die Fast and Furious 1-5 Bluray-Box sind natürlich nimmer dabei. Letztere hätte ich gerne gewollt, die war aber nach Sekunden vergriffen. 1h55m Warteschlange für'n Po.


----------

